# SacCubing II 2017 Competition



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyone here live in the Sacramento area and plan to go to this comp? I might go, and it will be my first comp. I don't think there is a big cubing community around here, so it would be cool to see if anyone in the forum is going.


----------

